# Heat pump aux heat runs (almost) always



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

If your heat pump outside is a Rheem, Ruud or Weatherking, (I've also seen old Mammoth Geothermals like this) option 190 = 1.
All other brands will need option 190 to be 0.











The Honeywell VisionPro TH8320 and the TH8321 (with the optional outdoor sensor) allow you to lockout Aux heat untill outdoor temp is 40 degrees.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

What is your option 170 setting?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Why would you want the temp in your house to drop to 55° before the aux heat kicks on.
If thats what you want. Then just set the thermostat to 55. You'll be cold either way.

Wrong stat if you want the temp to have to drop more then ½° before bringing on the aux heat.


----------



## snappjay (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you, as always, for the quick responses.

Just as a side note, here is how my wiring looks:
C to C
G to G
Y1 to Y
B/O to O/B 
R to R with RC Jumper
W2 to Aux
E to E
No wire to L

Also, is the 1/2 degree aux kick on normal? Again, I am a noobie in every respect and I thank you for your time.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

With that line of thermostat yes.

There are some ways to hold it off a little longer. but not much. Its a comfort thermostat. So its designed to hold a very tight temp tolerance.
Big temp swings are not considered to provide comfort.

If you have your aux CPH set to factory recommended 9CPH. Change that to 3. It will hold off the aux heat for a little longer.

Also. Check to make sure the hole where the wires come through is sealed. A cool draft can make it bring on the aux quicker then needed also.


----------



## snappjay (Jan 27, 2010)

Houston204 said:


> What is your option 170 setting?


My 170 is set to 7. Would setting it to 2 completely turn off the aux heat?


----------



## snappjay (Jan 27, 2010)

beenthere said:


> With that line of thermostat yes.
> 
> There are some ways to hold it off a little longer. but not much. Its a comfort thermostat. So its designed to hold a very tight temp tolerance.
> Big temp swings are not considered to provide comfort.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I'll check the sealing as soon as I am able. I may be able to stuff something in there to help out.
How would I check the aux CPH? Thanks guys, you are a huge help to me and the wife.:thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Installer set.
0250 should be your aux heat CPH setting. See what its set to. Probably at factory setting of 9.


----------



## snappjay (Jan 27, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Installer set.
> 0250 should be your aux heat CPH setting. See what its set to. Probably at factory setting of 9.


I'm actually not seeing a 0250 option.
Here is the hookup manual for the Tstat:
http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/PackedLit/69-2206EF.pdf
On page 18, it jumps from 0240 to 0270...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't use the box store stats. They have some limitations that the trade stats don't.

So either 240 or 270 will be your setting to use for aux heat.

Set both of them to 3. If 240 is already at 3 and 270 is at 9. then 270 is both emergency and aux CPH setting.


----------

